# FUNNY



## rewalston (Jun 17, 2014)

A Buddhist walks up to a Hot-dog vendor and says "Make me one with everything"


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 17, 2014)

What does an insomniac, ­agnostic, dyslexic spend most of his time doing? Staying up all night wondering if there really is a dog.

Being Dyslexic and Irish I can use all the good matirial


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 17, 2014)

Tread lightly boys. Things like this seem harmless to most folks unless you happen
to be a Buddhist or an agnostic or dyslexic.

I might suggest we all refrain from "jokes" like these as someone somewhere
is bound to be offended by them. I'm not a moderator but I have been around
here long enough to have seen countless feelings hurt by well meaning people
sharing things "all in good fun".


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 17, 2014)

ooopp's
I knew I should have lead with the Tachyon.
Being an agnostic Dyslexic I thought I could get away with it.
Bar man told a Tachyon Particle we don't serve your kind here.
Tachyon walked into a bar.
I will try not to skirt Diversity compromising jokes again.
I hope subatomic particles are fare game.


----------



## 311computer (Jun 18, 2014)

Nothing funny


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 18, 2014)

An old joke in bad taste.


----------



## rewalston (Jun 18, 2014)

goldsilverpro said:


> An old joke in bad taste.


I hope that wasn't pointed at my post, if so I apologize.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 18, 2014)

rewalston said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> > An old joke in bad taste.
> ...


Not yours. I meant the "dog" one.


----------



## rewalston (Jun 18, 2014)

whew, I apologize none the less. Seems my joke started it....how about this one..


Two men are working the high steel when they stop for lunch. The first one pulls out his sandwich and says "great meat with cheese and pickles". The second man pulls out his sandwich and says "MAN!!! peanut butter and jelly again?!?". The first man says "if you don't like peanut butter and jelly, ask your wife to make something else for you." The second man says "you leave my wife out of this, I made my own lunch."


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry it was voted the second best Geeky joke of all time and got past the Fleet Street Political Correctness Censer's so thought it would be light enough for every one.
You may be able to tell from my post's I am quite heavily Dyslexic,Self defecating humor is a main stay of mine buy did not mean to offend any one.
Quite a serious Agnostic as well who has spent quite a lot of time in the debate,Who can honestly say who is right.
Personally I proffer the one about the Proton who walked into a bar and asked for a Beer,the bar man said No Charge.
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/worlds-geekiest-jokes-explained-after-2051303


----------



## galenrog (Jun 18, 2014)

"Self defecating humor"??? I think not. Try "self deprecating humor". Also, never trust the spell check to correct you when the wrong word is used.

I thought the OP was a bit funny. Not rib splitting, mind you, just a bit funny.


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes sorry that is what i had meant to say.oops yet again.
but it is much like my favorite Judge has said a good meany time's "I understand what you where trying to say even if you have not expressed your self in accordance with tradition."
English is Not my best subject ,I do much better on wiring looms but even my half intelligible scribes have some weight as they are as good as I can do.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 18, 2014)

justinhcase said:


> Sorry it was voted the second best Geeky joke of all time and got past the Fleet Street Political Correctness Censer's so thought it would be light enough for every one.
> You may be able to tell from my post's I am quite heavily Dyslexic,Self defecating humor is a main stay of mine buy did not mean to offend any one.
> Quite a serious Agnostic as well who has spent quite a lot of time in the debate,Who can honestly say who is right.
> Personally I proffer the one about the Proton who walked into a bar and asked for a Beer,the bar man said No Charge.
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/worlds-geekiest-jokes-explained-after-2051303


Are you sure it was proton and not a neutron?


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 19, 2014)

Thank you goldsilverpro ,+1.6(10)-19 Coulombs  
Keep correcting me it will sink in after ten or twenty years.
Well actually been trying to put my literacy right from the age of five and it still gives me problems.
I console my self as life made be as dumb as a paper weight when it come's to spelling,but gave me insight into other things.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 19, 2014)

If I was keeping close watch on this board, as I once did, jokes would not be permitted. The reasons should be obvious. 

I'm of a mind to delete this entire thread. I'll return in time to see how it shakes out. It best be a good ending (like it comes to a halt).

Harold


----------



## butcher (Jun 19, 2014)

With all joking aside.

Harold How have you been doing?

Miss having your input, and insight on many topics, there has always been so much that we on the forum have learned from them.
Your presence has been missed.

I know you are most likely busy on more than one project.

Hope you are doing well and enjoying life.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 20, 2014)

Doing well, Butcher, just busy and don't want to spend time here that is precious to me. Thanks for asking. 
I'll most likely check in more than I have in the past, although I won't be here as much as I originally was. Too much to do, and too little time---and you're doing a remarkable job in maintaining order on the board.

Harold


----------



## necromancer (Jun 20, 2014)

Harold_V said:


> Doing well, Butcher, just busy and don't want to spend time here that is precious to me. Thanks for asking.
> I'll most likely check in more than I have in the past, although I won't be here as much as I originally was. Too much to do, and too little time---and you're doing a remarkable job in maintaining order on the board.
> 
> Harold




yes he is. & please take some photos of what your working on these days Harold. we love pictures


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 21, 2014)

necromancer said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > Doing well, Butcher, just busy and don't want to spend time here that is precious to me. Thanks for asking.
> ...


Considering what I'm engaged in has nothing to do with refining, I don't think it would be appropriate to post on the board. It revolves around the house building project I've been engaged in for several years, as well as maintaining another board, which relates to machining. I made my living that way until I started refining. I do thank you for your interest, however, and I appreciate your friendship, as well as that of others with whom I've interacted over the years on this fine board. 

Harold


----------

